
The Man Who Broke Ticketmaster (2017) - barry-cotter
https://motherboard.vice.com/en_us/article/mgxqb8/the-man-who-broke-ticketmaster
======
dang
Discussed at the time:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13643045](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13643045)

------
parliament32
>After Lowson and his cofounders were arrested, the Department of Justice
based much of its argument on the idea that Wiseguy had "hacked" CAPTCHA by
using OCR.

This is an interesting argument. Are you "hacking"/"circumventing" a
gatekeeper system by doing exactly what it wants you to do, just using a
computer instead of a human?

~~~
nlawalker
This reminds me about that story of the original algorithmic traders. I can't
find it right now but I know it's been on HN.

Long story short, Bloomberg came down on one of the first computer-automated
trading companies for reverse-engineering their proprietary wire protocols, so
they built a robot that would sit at the terminal and peck the keys.

